# heading out this morning



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

well we are heading out this morning to see if we can pick up some walleyes. the fishing has been slow the last 3 times we were out so all we can do is hope for a good day. its 20degrees out and snowing like hell with about 7" of snow on the ground and expecting about 4" more today. so at least i know that im gonna catch a cold. hopefully i will have picture slater on for ya to checkout.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck and stay as warm as you can. Hopefully you will have frozen hands from unhooking fish


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

thansk ill probably need it. ill stay warm i love the cold but my buddy will be crying 10 minutes after we get there that his hands are cold. he sticks it out but he wines alot while he is there LOL.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck and stay warm


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck man! Stay warm!


----------



## whj812 (Dec 5, 2007)

mtnman said:


> thansk ill probably need it. ill stay warm i love the cold but my buddy will be crying 10 minutes after we get there that his hands are cold. he sticks it out but he wines alot while he is there LOL.



Glad Im not the only one that that happens to.

LOL


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

well we lived through the cold weather this morning and i got skunked again but my buddy kevin caught a nice muskie. 45 1/2" long, 20 1/2"gerth, and 23lbs. he caught it on a 5 1/2' pool with a junk lttle reel and no steel leader, a #2 hook witha shiner about 4" long. after i netted it for him i touched his line and she bit the line off. if he would have had to fight the fish for 1 second longer he would have lost her. i swear by steel leaders in the waters we fish because of the muskie. i had 2 good hits and thats it but neither one was good enough to set the hook. oh well thers always tomorrow. heres pics of his fish.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice Job, I would definately freeze my nuts off just to have a chance of catching a fish like that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

AWESOME! Man, you are doing it right?

i need to get up there (I think I say that after each of your posts!)


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice fish, and awesome pics. I love the background with the snow and the woods. =D> 

Tell your friend we said congrats!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 5, 2007)

That scenery looks amazing! I want to catch a musky!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got off the phone telling him all the congrats he was getting on his fish and he checked out the site and said he was gonna join so he will be a member soon.


----------



## shizzy (Dec 5, 2007)

Great fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

mtnman said:


> I just got off the phone telling him all the congrats he was getting on his fish and he checked out the site and said he was gonna join so he will be a member soon.



That is cool - I almost posted "tell your muskie buddy to join" but figured you probably already did or he was not a net kinda guy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Nice catch, tell your friend congrats. Also tell him to join the site, I am sure he will enjoy all the added perks that come with it!!!



Good job - missed that completely - too busy going over my hooks, LOL


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 5, 2007)

Perdy scenery, and great fish! I wish I could see some snow or catch a good fish...


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 5, 2007)

Fantastic catch!  

I got cold just looking at the scenery! :shock:


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy. I have to say, I am a little jealous looking at that ski.


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

nice fish i hope he joins i love the view


----------



## whj812 (Dec 5, 2007)

Whoa!!!! That is one mean fish there!!! Awesome!!! Nice pic!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice catch!! When you catch fish like that i bet you forget excactly how cold it is out there!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 6, 2007)

your right. when you catch a big one the cold just goes away. we fish in the cold every year so we are kinda use to it. any time anyone is in the area or wants to come to Tionesta Pa. just let me know,my door is always welcome to fellow fishermen.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 6, 2007)

its 15 degrees here today. you gotta love it!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

nice musky mr. mtnman, I agree with Mr. Jim that is an awsum background and I agree with Mr. fishin NJ tell your bud to come on board


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2007)

mtnman said:


> its 15 degrees here today. you gotta love it!



It was 20 degrees when I went to work this morning at 0545, and it's only warmed-up to around 37. I'm ready for Spring now!


----------



## little anth (Dec 6, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> mtnman said:
> 
> 
> > its 15 degrees here today. you gotta love it!
> ...



ill second that


----------

